# Dial Restoration



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have an inherited Borel gold 50's/60's automatic; The movement has been serviced and the case polished.

Looks nice now, only the dial lets it down.

I know that dial restoration is a contentious issue; I've only ever had one other watch dial restored, an ICS Leonidas, but as I intent to keep the Borel, which has only sentimental value, I've decided to have it done.

Could I ask for recommendations, from experience, as to who is best to do this work?

(You may wish to PM me to avoid posting commercial links)

Thanks in advance


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I would be more than happy to show you my Longines once it is complete, I have absolutely no worries as to the dial been refinished as the guy that is sorting the renovation out does superb work.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I should like very much to see that when it's done.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

chris l said:


> I should like very much to see that when it's done.


I will be pleased to do so, send me a reminder in say 7 weeks and hopefully I will have some news. A PM is welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an Omega dial which is past its best but have held back from refurbishing as I have seen some dreadful jobs. :yes: It seems to be a bit of a minefield with restorers changing fonts, batons and numerals with "the nearest match"!  The bay is littered with lookalikes that look nothing like the originals. I appreciate that you can't get 100% as original but some are just Yuk! :wallbash: One man's meat and all that. Sorry to jump onboard as I'm not trying to hi-jack your thread but just genuinely interested.

Mike


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

tixntox said:


> I have an Omega dial which is past its best but have held back from refurbishing as I have seen some dreadful jobs. :yes: It seems to be a bit of a minefield with restorers changing fonts, batons and numerals with "the nearest match"!  The bay is littered with lookalikes that look nothing like the originals. I appreciate that you can't get 100% as original but some are just Yuk! :wallbash: One man's meat and all that. Sorry to jump onboard as I'm not trying to hi-jack your thread but just genuinely interested.
> 
> Mike


Yes, I have seen some terrible 'restorations'. That's why I'd like to get this one right!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

This dial has fuzzy edges, but as it is covered mainly by the case, I have decided to live with it (for now).










Omega de Ville

Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

From what I can see of the dial I would say your decision is correct, though I must say looking at it that should be a straight forward restoration, much like my Longines will be.


----------

